# Eyup from Barnsley!



## Jon Winstanley (Apr 8, 2015)

Nar then!

Well THIS is a world that I never new existed! Just become the proud owner of an older Gaggia Classic that's just been restored by Mark (gaggiamanualservice.com). New to the bewildering world of good coffee. Lookin for a (half)decent grinder... can't be spending daft money though. All suggestions welcome.

Cheers

Jon

Si'thi on'tree!


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Eyup Jon, being a Yorkshire lad I bet tha nose the value of a quid.

Keep thi eyes peeled int' For Sale section, summat will cum up.

Ian


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Ey up, nar then. Thee ow ist? Save up yer gelt and keep the eyes peeled for a gradley grinder. Oft come up on 'ere fer nobbut much.

Si thee..


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Can someone translate for us southerners?


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

jonc said:


> Can someone translate for us southerners?


Suck it up you chose to live there.









Ian


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

This I understand.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

jonc said:


> Can someone translate for us southerners?


No, get an urban dictionary


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Does Urban dictionary cover 'oop north'?


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I suspect north would be the amended spelling, ending in double ff.

Ian


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Welcome, and remember

Tha's mekkin' progress if each mistake tha meks is a new un


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Perhaps Jon can enlighten me with a good coffee shop in Barnsley recommendation as up till now I haven't managed to even venture inside anywhere in the town.

Ian


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Eyedee said:


> Perhaps Jon can enlighten me with a good coffee shop in Barnsley recommendation as up till now I haven't managed to even venture inside anywhere in the town.
> 
> Ian


Is that town or taarn

For anyone not familiar with Barnsley, people 'cum frum taarn', 'gu tu't taarn' etc etc


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

working dog said:


> Is that town or taarn
> 
> For anyone not familiar with Barnsley, people 'cum frum taarn', 'gu tu't taarn' etc etc


It's Bahhnsleh! Like a spice?


----------



## chipbutty (Sep 16, 2011)

Greetings from Sheff. Have you got electricity? If not then a decent hand grinder like a Lido 2 will do the job. Not cheap though. Over a tenner.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

chipbutty said:


> Greetings from Sheff. Have you got electricity? If not then a decent hand grinder like a Lido 2 will do the job. Not cheap though. Over a tenner.


If there's no leckie then local mill might do 'im sum, need a stiff breeze though..


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Rhys said:


> It's Bahhnsleh! Like a spice?


Are you talking spice as in the things that give a good curry its distinctive flavour or spice as in a 1/4 pound bag of cola cubes ?


----------



## Jon Winstanley (Apr 8, 2015)

Naaww! Thanks guys... lovely welcome.


----------



## Jon Winstanley (Apr 8, 2015)

Rhys said:


> Ey up, nar then. Thee ow ist? Save up yer gelt and keep the eyes peeled for a gradley grinder. Oft come up on 'ere fer nobbut much.
> 
> Si thee..


Google says 'are you sure you mean 'gradley'? Can you clarify - I really am clueless.


----------



## Jon Winstanley (Apr 8, 2015)

jonc said:


> Can someone translate for us southerners?


Thas livin' in't wrong field owd cock... nar shurrup, get thi coyt n pu'twud in't oyl on thi way aht.


----------



## Jon Winstanley (Apr 8, 2015)

Eyedee said:


> Perhaps Jon can enlighten me with a good coffee shop in Barnsley recommendation as up till now I haven't managed to even venture inside anywhere in the town.
> 
> Ian


Er... no - in short. Try no to go anywhere near'tarn centre these days if I can help it to be honest.


----------



## Jon Winstanley (Apr 8, 2015)

chipbutty said:


> Greetings from Sheff. Have you got electricity? If not then a decent hand grinder like a Lido 2 will do the job. Not cheap though. Over a tenner.


Elec... tha wot? Bloody dee-dar witchcraft! We ent got that - but we've got that waarm yella stuff therrapears if tha rubs two twigs t'gether n b'ns thi if that touches it... Ey! - wiv just got them rahnd things th't tha puts on't backs a'donkeys n'all!


----------



## chipbutty (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

working dog said:


> Are you talking spice as in the things that give a good curry its distinctive flavour or spice as in a 1/4 pound bag of cola cubes ?


Nah, that'd be Bratford.. Sweeties


----------

